# Bishop from Aliens - What would make for good synthetic 'blood'?



## NiallASD (Oct 27, 2016)

I've got a boiler suit, extension hoses for 'intestines' and a black bag to cover my legs and feet (I'm a wheelchair so I hope it'll look like I've just been ripped in 2) and the messy hair.

I'm wondering what I could use for the white synthetic 'blood' and 'viscera', any suggestions? I thought at first of using porridge / oatmeal, but that would likely leave a stink (especially bad as I'm planning to go to house party) - white paint would also not work as it would be too difficult to remove (the boiler suit is for just this occasion, my skin however is not).

Any help / advice is much appreciated!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Elmer's glue and cornstarch


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have the un-painted other Alien monster/guy ,just a head and a mess of? hanging down. the one that ran across the operating table.
My old neighbor Jeremy Bohr made it


----------

